# WooHoo! She's holding!



## hawkjm73 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have two Labidochromis Caeruleus, whom I hoped are of opposite gender. It looks like I was right. The smaller is rather obviously holding. I've moved her to a net breeder so I can save the fry. I've never had anything other then livebearers breed before, so this is really exciting. Is there anything else I should do? I've offered food, but she dosen't seem interested.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, congrats!


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have read that cichlids won't eat when they are holding, thus making them very weak and vulnerable.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

She'll probably hold for 18-21 days, and during this period she will not eat. She may become a little thin, and I wouldn't add her back to the tank for a few days after she releases the fry (give her a few days to eat and regain some strength). The fry should eat finely crushed flake or pellets. I've had success feeding fry FD Cyclopze and (when they're a little bigger) Micropan (both by Sera). Good luck! :mrgreen:


----------



## hawkjm73 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'd read she was not likely to eat as well, but some articles said she might. I didn't want to starve her on the off chance she'd eat. They are such suprising fish. his morning, when I turned on the light, she was displaying quite a bit of black on her lower fins, which she'd never done before. Within five minutes, though, it was gone and she was her normal color. I new fish changes color, but to suddenly grow black on clear finis, and then dissipate it in minutes, is extrodinary.


----------



## E (Mar 8, 2005)

Some of my cereleus will suck in flakes while holding, some don't eat at all. I usually put the mother in a 10 gallon tank untils a week or two after release so she "fatten up" a little before going back to the main tank.


----------

